# First Smoker build w/ rough cut pine



## roy woodlief (Feb 24, 2014)

first smoker build.jpg



__ roy woodlief
__ Feb 24, 2014


















first smoker build2.jpg



__ roy woodlief
__ Feb 24, 2014


















first smoker build3.jpg



__ roy woodlief
__ Feb 24, 2014


















first smoker build4.jpg



__ roy woodlief
__ Feb 24, 2014






I have been smoking for about 1 1/2 years (newbie). I bought a used Bradley Smoker off of Craigslist and got my use out of it. I recently built a bigger all wood smoker w/ rough cut pine and cabinet grade plywood and screws. I would like to use the heating element and smoke tower from the Bradley, but they are in rough shape...Youtube videos of other builds , I have observed that the use of hotplates and frying pans and commonly used. Which leads me to my question, leaving wood chips to smoke and smolder, turning to ash, does that not leave a burnt taste in the food being smoked?  as the Bradley smoke tower changes wood biscuits every twenty minutes...my Bradley is the six tray...my new build is on wheels and is over six and a half feet tall...still wondering if one element will heat the space...the build is finished...the heating and smoking options are not, I am open to any and all suggestions, thanks !!! Will try to get picture as soon as I figure out how to....


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 25, 2014)

What are planning on using it for? One 8" stove element would be sufficient for sausage under 180°. I use both a pan and an AMNPS and don't have any problems with ash taste. One more question, how do you seal the double door?


----------



## roy woodlief (Feb 25, 2014)

I will mostly be cold smoking jerky on a large scale. I also have found an adjustable heating element that will be sitting on a metal stand , while the cold smoker will be in the lower part of the cabinet. good to hear there are no bad taste from the pan smoke versions...As for the double doors, I still have to place a 1" x 4" slat to the back of one of the doors. As far as the seals go, still a work in progress and am open to suggestions...just very cautious of using any chemical based sealers, or anything close to what is being smoked...Thank you for your comment !!!


----------

